# update on reds



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

reds on pellets


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Great looking tank. How many reds do you have in there and what size, looks like 25 reds in a 200g.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

real nice shoal. love how they are attacking just as they would in the wild. really cool


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Love seeing that many together, looks awesome


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

update

update

My link


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice lokking shoal!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice! They're coming along nicely. Have you lost any or thinned out the shoal at all?


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

Got 16 in there now, gave 5 away to my brother and lost 2 or 3


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

NTngk0AqTPE[/MEDIA]]My linkAnother Update


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice shoal, and I really like the look look of your tank. Clean and simple


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice video... thanks for sharing


----------

